# صور للسيد المسيح



## النهيسى (13 أبريل 2012)




----------



## النهيسى (13 أبريل 2012)




----------



## النهيسى (13 أبريل 2012)




----------



## النهيسى (13 أبريل 2012)




----------



## النهيسى (13 أبريل 2012)




----------



## النهيسى (13 أبريل 2012)

هذه الصورة بحجم اخر انقر هنا لعرض الصورة بالشكل الصحيح ابعاد الصورة هي 800x600.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









هذه الصورة بحجم اخر انقر هنا لعرض الصورة بالشكل الصحيح ابعاد الصورة هي 1120x840.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









هذه الصورة بحجم اخر انقر هنا لعرض الصورة بالشكل الصحيح ابعاد الصورة هي 1020x765.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









هذه الصورة بحجم اخر انقر هنا لعرض الصورة بالشكل الصحيح ابعاد الصورة هي 1120x840.


----------



## النهيسى (13 أبريل 2012)

*صور حقيقية لادوات صلب المسيح 


+++...صورة المسمار الحقيقي الذي وضع في جسد ربى والهى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح...+++








+++...صورة اكليل الشوك الذي وضع على راس الهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح...+++










+++...اللوحه التي كانت على صليبه المقدس اثناء الصلب...+++








*


----------



## النهيسى (13 أبريل 2012)




----------



## النهيسى (13 أبريل 2012)

*مراحل الصلب*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (14 أبريل 2012)

*صور جميله جدا
شكرا ليك استاذي
وكل سنه وحضرتك طيب​*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (14 أبريل 2012)

ما اجمل صور يسوع المسيح الرب يباركك


----------



## ارمين اكوب داود (18 أبريل 2012)

اللة يبارك حيلتك صور جميلة جدا ومثره


----------



## حبيب يسوع (18 أبريل 2012)

صور كلها رائعة الرب يباركك


----------



## Bent el Massih (18 أبريل 2012)

*صور جميلة  جدا
ربنا يبارك خدمتك ويعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## النهيسى (18 أبريل 2012)

MIKEL MIK قال:


> *صور جميله جدا
> شكرا ليك استاذي
> وكل سنه وحضرتك طيب​*


_*

شكرا جدااا لذوقك
كل سنه وحضرتك بخير*_​


----------



## النهيسى (18 أبريل 2012)

MIKEL MIK قال:


> *صور جميله جدا
> شكرا ليك استاذي
> وكل سنه وحضرتك طيب​*





حبيب يسوع قال:


> ما اجمل صور يسوع المسيح الرب يباركك




شكرا يا غالى
الرب يفرح قلبك


----------



## النهيسى (18 أبريل 2012)

ارمين اكوب داود قال:


> اللة يبارك حيلتك صور جميلة جدا ومثره



شكرااااااااااااااا جداااااااااااااااااااا


----------

